# Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu's view of Q2 2010



## onq (8 Jul 2010)

[broken link removed]

It includes comments the signs of recovery in the US and Europe, the Euro Project, Japan and the UK, to name a few subjects covered.

I subscribe to their newsletter, I'm not associated with them in any way.

ONQ.


----------

